# Starting To Feel Lonely



## VictoriaM (Aug 23, 2010)

Well me and my husband haven't been married long(only 6 months together for 4 years-Im 24 and he is 30) Well our first couple month's of marriage were great but then things kinda started changing(Around our birthday-yes we do have the same birthday) I love my husband very much its just that he gets completely lazy sometimes and it drives me batty. He works maybe 2-3 times a week(It gets slower sometimes during the winter) but when he is home i have to ask him 5 times for it to stick into his head that he needs to do something about say the cat litter and it will take him atleast a half an hour to do it. Before anyone says to try and talk to him. I have done it and my parents have done it(Im very close to my family) and yet it still doesn't stick into his head. It frustrates me. We also haven't gone on a date since valentines day and i would really like to go on a date with him where i don't have to pay(when he wants to go out it's when i have money) and it always seem's like he is ungrateful. He barely says thank you when i make dinner, do laundry or do the dishes or make him his lunch. I think in almost the 4 and a half years together he's only called me beautiful 3 times(Didn't even say anything on our wedding day like everyone else did) He also has an addiction to video games and pornography and if he has someone over i get left out and i end up usually going downstairs to our room and watch tv or read a book. He does say he loves me but sometimes i really don't believe it. Im confused at what to do. I can't talk to him about it at all and the only ones i can talk to are my best friend and my mom and i know what their responses will be.


----------

